# SHENZHEN | Qianhai CTF Finance Tower | 211m | 692ft | 43 fl | 130m | 427ft | 25 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

11/10/22 by acbert


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

27/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/01/23 by 摩天圳


----------

